# Airstream Help



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

So my GF's life's dream has been to refurbish a vintage airstream. Well she ended up buying a 1969 23' Land Yacht from North Carolina and it's being delivered this Thursday (12/29). What I'm looking for is someone on 2cool who is experienced with camper trailers that can give me a tutorial of it's function. I will pay, feed, offer beer, whiskey, wine, etc..... I really need someone to come over and simply go over the basic functions. We live in Lazybrook next to the Heights. Thanks.


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

check out airforums.com


----------

